# Good top leaves yellow/dry bottom leaves



## Lezbein (May 24, 2007)

I got this 6 - 7" seedling; outdoors, feed it Miracle grow once a week, every other day it's plain water that sat out for a day. It gets pretty good sun; the top leaves are fine, but the bottom leaves (just comming in now) are staying yellow not going to green, and a bit burnt or dry on its tip. What does this mean?


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 24, 2007)

Ummm... I'm no expert, but it could be because its not getting any light, but you say its outdoors gettin sunlight, and its a seedling, so I would doubt it, maybe let up on feeding until more growth starts?? (You might want to consider somebody elses opinion, lol idk what im talking about)




Edit: Or cotyledons?? (sp?) but if its 7 inches tall it should be gone by now, or it could just be because of age... mine always got yellow tips


----------



## droboy420 (May 24, 2007)

its probley cuz you give it Miracle grow once a week. just use water


----------



## Kupunakane (May 24, 2007)

My friend, look carefully at the size of your plants home, (container) and then look over the percentages of nitrogen and phosphate used. sounds like a bit of nitrogen burn to me as far as the tips are concerned. I'm certain that you started out with the best you could offer your babies as far as the medium you planted them in. This by it's self would offer good nutrients right up front.
   cut back on the love a tad, and wash soil with a couple of good flushes,  should do the trick for you. It's kinda like giving a puppy too much to eat at one sitting,  it's almost too good ya know. Keep us posted, I love to learn too.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Lezbein (May 25, 2007)

yes, yes, so many people mentioned about water and the nutes. this probally is the problem. I will be giving it just distilled water instead. Any ideas on when to use MG and how much? Right now it's about a month and a half old.  thanks all for the advice all.


----------

